# s'hi



## Eva Maria

Voldria saber com traduir el catalaníssim "s'hi".

Context: 

- Això indicarà que l'alumne ha entès bé el problema i sap el que s’hi demana.

Traducció:

- Esto indicará que el alumno ha entendido bien el problema y sabe lo que se le pide / sabe lo que se pide.

Quina és la correcta?

EM


----------



## su123

Bones, voto per la segona, ja que no se l'hi demana a ell (l'alumne) sinó que fa referència a l'examen. La primera seria si se li demanés a ell.


----------



## Eva Maria

su123 said:


> Bones, voto per la segona, ja que no se l'hi demana a ell (l'alumne) sinó que fa referència a l'examen. La primera seria si se li demanés a ell.


 
Oh, doncs tens raó, Su!

Moltes gràcies! Havia quedat encegada per una mena d'_horror vacui_ en traduir del català a una altra llengua tenint la sensació que la nova versió queda despullada sense els abundosos pronoms nostrals!

EM


----------



## Antpax

Hola,

No sé, però em sona millor amb una petita marrada "Ésto indicará que el alumno ha entendido bien el problema y sabe qué le están preguntando (pidiendo)/qué se está preguntando (pidiendo).

Bé, és una opinió.

Salut.

Ant


----------



## Eva Maria

Antpax said:


> Hola,
> 
> No sé, però em sona millor amb una petita marrada "Ésto indicará que el alumno ha entendido bien el problema y sabe qué le están preguntando (pidiendo)/qué se está preguntando (pidiendo).
> 
> Bé, és una opinió.
> 
> Salut.
> 
> Ant


 
MegaAntpax,

Ja em faltaves tu! 

Doncs t'ha quedat ideal la teva marrada! S'entén millor la frase. Quan l'original ja és críptic, la traducció queda críptica i mitja!

Gràcies!

Eva M


----------



## concafeina

Bona tarda! jo ho faria així:"Esto indicará que el alumno ha entendido bien el problema y sabe lo que le están preguntando/sabe de lo que se le pregunta.
Espero haver ajudat una mica.

Records!


----------



## Eva Maria

concafeina said:


> Bona tarda! jo ho faria així:"Esto indicará que el alumno ha entendido bien el problema y sabe lo que le están preguntando/sabe de lo que se le pregunta.
> Espero haver ajudat una mica.
> 
> Records!


 
Concafeina,

Doncs també! La teva frase resulta molt clara i explicativa.

Ai las! Ja no la puc fer servir, però quedarà per a la posteritat!

Gràcies per la teva aportació.

EM


----------



## Cecilio

Hola a tots. El fet que la frase "el que s'hi demana" puga traduir-se de dues maneres ve pel fet que la forma "s'hi demana" produeix aquesta ambiguitat. En l'ús valencià es reduïria el problema, ja que tindríem "el que se li demana" o bé "el que es demana" (o "el que s'hi demana", variant de la segona frase en un llenguatge formal o literari, on "hi" fa referència al lloc). Veient la frase que ha posat Eva Maria d'exemple m'incline a pensar que seria equivalent al "se li", que es traduiria en castellà per "se le pide".


----------



## betulina

Cecilio said:


> Hola a tots. El fet que la frase "el que s'hi demana" puga traduir-se de dues maneres ve pel fet que la forma "s'hi demana" produeix aquesta ambiguitat. En l'ús valencià es reduïria el problema, ja que tindríem "el que se li demana" o bé "el que es demana" (o "el que s'hi demana", variant de la segona frase en un llenguatge formal o literari, on "hi" fa referència al lloc). Veient la frase que ha posat Eva Maria d'exemple m'incline a pensar que seria equivalent al "se li", que es traduiria en castellà per "se le pide".



Hola, Cecilio. No aconsegueixo veure aquesta ambigüitat... Per mi aquesta frase només pot ser el que comentes de "el que es demana" més "hi" fent de complement de lloc. En català _principatí_ també podríem dir "el que se li demana", com deia la Su al post #2. Desglossant els pronoms, crec que seria una cosa com ara "sabe lo que se pide en él (en el problema)".


----------



## Domtom

-
Això indicarà que l'alumne ha entès bé el problema i sap el que s’hi demana. 


Esto indicará que el alumno ha entendido bien el problema y (que) sabe lo que *se **(= s')* pide *en él* *(=hi)* .
-


----------



## Cecilio

betulina said:


> Hola, Cecilio. No aconsegueixo veure aquesta ambigüitat... Per mi aquesta frase només pot ser el que comentes de "el que es demana" més "hi" fent de complement de lloc. En català _principatí_ també podríem dir "el que se li demana", com deia la Su al post #2. Desglossant els pronoms, crec que seria una cosa com ara "sabe lo que se pide en él (en el problema)".



Jo em pensava que al català de Catalunya les combinacions del tipus "li la", "li'ls", "se li", etc. es feien sempre amb "hi". Potser estic equivocat, i la combinació "se li" sí que existeix.


----------



## betulina

Cecilio said:


> Jo em pensava que al català de Catalunya les combinacions del tipus "li la", "li'ls", "se li", etc. es feien sempre amb "hi". Potser estic equivocat, i la combinació "se li" sí que existeix.



Sí, exacte, Cecilio. Són les combinacions de "li" + pronom de CD que "li" passa a ser "hi", però en aquest cas "se" és un impersonal i sí que es fa "se li".


----------



## Cecilio

Moltíssimes gràcies per l'explicació, Betu. Jo em pensava que "s'hi" equivalia a "se li" en la parla oriental.


----------

